# Need Commercial Metal Roofing Subs



## CMIinATL (Jan 23, 2009)

Immediate need for metal roofing subs in the Georgia-Alabama area. Large project to start next week. 200+ squares. please respond back to this post with your contact information.


----------



## BobRob (Sep 19, 2011)

Did You find a Metal Roofing sub yet? I am a Licensed contractor in Florida, I have a Commercial Metal crew.


----------

